# THE STRENGTH OF A MAN  - 30 Minute Short Film



## gerdun (May 16, 2018)

[FONT=&Verdana] Hi All, I apologise for the format issue.
G.

The Strength Of A Man[/FONT]​ 
FAD[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]E IN:​ 
  EXT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. JOHN RADCLIFFE HOSPITAL - WINTER - DAY


  SUPERIMPOSE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]: “2005”

  Sno[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]w falls. Slow, heavy snowflakes create a beautiful white carpet. The air is clear and cold. IAN struggles to push himself in his wheelchair.

  GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A attempts to help him. He thrusts her hands away. Angry and stubborn, he wheels himself forward into the building, his handsome but pugnacious face determined.

  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. RECEPTION AREA - NEUROLOGY DEPARTMENT – MOMENTS LATER

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n and Greta sit next to each other in a full waiting room. The clack of heels and the squeak of rubber-soled shoes echo through the ringing phones and mumbled talking. Greta seems relaxed and reads a magazine. Ian fidgets and eyes the flickering fluorescent lighting above him balefully. 

IAN​  Look[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Will you look at them? It's as if they are all waiting for sentencing. Look at their faces. My God. 
  (to himself[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  A death sentence.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  (no[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t listening) 
   Hm-hmm[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Yes Ian, yes.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n wheels himself to the water dispenser and drinks. He slams the plastic cup into the bin before heading to the receptionist and aggressively staring her down. She doesn't budge and seamlessly ignores him. Ian finally concedes and returns to Greta in a huff. His face remains flushed. He glances at his watch and bites his fingernails.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a finally reacts and turns to put a calming hand on his shoulder.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  Breathe[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. 

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Dej[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a vu. 

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​   Wha[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t do you mean?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Thi[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s place, Gret. This exact place. I am literally right back to where I started.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], and I look at it romantic. It's like our love is full circle.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  N[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o Gret. It means that all these years of hard work were bullshit. I am right back and worse off than before.
([/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a beat)​  Me and all these pathetically poor people, all waiting for sentencing.

  Ian’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s eyes begin to well up, and his voice breaks.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u don't know this yet.

  Tear[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s begin to slide down his cheeks, and he wipes them away angrily with his sleeve.

  Outsid[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e the large windows, the snow has started to fall even heavier, making it difficult to see beyond the swirl of white.

  BEGI[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N MONTAGE – VARIOUS

  MUSI[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]C CUE: "Say Something" by A Great Big World, Christina
  Aguilera[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana].

  A[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) INT. PHYSIOTHERAPY GYM – DAY (1995)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n sits on a plinth, holding onto Greta. She instructs him how to transfer into his wheelchair. They are in a hug position. Eye contact. A spark flies. Ian smiles shyly. They lose their balance, as Ian falls on top of Greta. This time they break out in full laughter; their eyes gleaming.

  B[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) INT. PHYSIOTHERAPY GYM – DAY (1995)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n completes his physical therapy exercises flawlessly. Greta observes and claps. Ian shows off his strength by popping a wheelie and spinning around. Both are incredibly happy.

  C[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) EXT. EXOTIC BEACH – DAY (1996)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n and Greta watch the sunset and hold hands. A “JUST MARRIED" sign hangs on the back of his wheelchair. Greta leans across and kisses his cheek. She mouths “I love you;" their faces beam with happiness.

  D[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) INT. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, LIVING ROOM – DAY

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a pushes the new furniture around as Ian points out instructions with authority. Greta puts her hands on her hips and attempts to look unhappy. Ian holds his hands out in apology, and she rushes to him and jumps onto his lap. They embrace and kiss passionately.

  D[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) EXT. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, DRIVEWAY – DAY (1998)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n is dressed smartly in a suit and tie. He pushes himself with confidence into an adapted Chrysler van. He kisses Greta through the open window before driving away by himself using hand controls. Greta watches him leave with pride and apprehension.

  E[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) INT. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, LIVING ROOM – NIGHT (2001)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n and Greta sit huddled on the couch flipping through a baby name book. Ian points at one. Greta looks disgusted and shakes her head no. She points at another. Ian rips the books out of her hand and tosses it, as he playfully pulls her close.

  F[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) EXT. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE - AFTERNOON (2002)

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n finds an injured bird on the front lawn. He gently picks it up. The bird's legs look damaged. It reminds him of him.

  G[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]) EXT. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE - BACKYARD

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n puts the finishing touches on a bird sanctuary out back. He smiles at the little bird peeking its head out from a cushioned box on the table. He's starting to recover.


  [FONT=&Verdana]
 [/FONT] EN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]D MUSIC. END MONTAGE.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
 [/FONT] 


  [FONT=&Verdana]
 [/FONT] INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. CONSULTATION ROOM – DAY (PRESENT DAY)

  PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R WHITTINGTON-SMYTHE sits, studying his notes. He gets up to greet Ian and Greta.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Mr[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Jeffries. So good to see you, come in.

  The[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y shake hands.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT'D)​  Mrs[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Jeffries, looking as beautiful as ever, please sit. So, how are you?

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n points to a display of scanned images of spinal vertebrae lit up by an LED x-ray viewer on the wall.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  I take it that is me? That mess?

  Hi[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s face is pale, and his eyes blink rapidly.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Straigh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t to the point as always, Ian. Yes.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e gets up again, straightening his colourful bow-tie and looks at the image thoughtfully.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Thi[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s is an enhanced close-up of the breakage of your C1 through to C6 vertebrae.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  So[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], what is causing my loss of movement?

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Wel[/FONT]l now, that is tricky to [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]explain[FONT=&Verdana]. But, do you see this plate here? This was put in place to secure your damaged spine after your accident in 1994.

  Th[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e Professor pauses in thought. Greta squeezes Ian's hand.

PROFESSOR(CONT[/FONT]’D[FONT=&Verdana])​  Well[/FONT],[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]thi[FONT=&Verdana]s is where your problem is. Do you see this, here? This crack has developed after eleven years. And it is now compacting your spine here, in this area. Well, I believe this is what is causing your trouble.
  (silence[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Okay[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], but can you fix it?

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  It'[/FONT]s tricky, and complicated. [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Bu[FONT=&Verdana]t I believe it can be corrected, yes. By removing this part of the plate. It's like - imagine a plumber clearing out a blocked pipe.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e sits down and pulls out a pointer which he uses to point to a specific spot on the LED screen.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  I[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]f I remove that cracked area, the blockage in the canal will open and allow the spinal fluid to flow unimpeded. Just like that.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  You[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], you make it sound so simple. But how dangerous is it?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], exactly. What does that mean in practice? And please don't say, "it’s tricky.” This is my life we are talking about here.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT]u will have to excuse him, [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Doctor[FONT=&Verdana]. He has been dealing with so much.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  N[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o need to apologise, I understand. Look, Ian. You have been losing your movement and sensation in your hands. Well, the tingling in your arms means that this loss might continue.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u mean I could lose everything.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. There is technically a chance it won't continue to worsen, but. Well. There aren't any indicators of that. The tingling means the nerve damage is continuing to grow.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  (hesitantly[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  Please[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Doctor, but what is your advice?

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Well[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], the way I see it you have two choices. Let me operate and stop any further loss of movement or do nothing and hope that there is no further deterioration. 

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  So[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], this operation could let me keep the feeling in my upper body?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​   Wha[/FONT]t[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]ar[FONT=&Verdana]e the risks?

  The[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y stare at the scan as if willing an answer.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Well[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I am not God. And I am not a betting man, but I have 
(MORE)​  confidenc[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e in my ability. I've managed dozens of successful surgeries similar to this. It is risky, but it's your best bet.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n continues to stare in a trance at the LED viewer. Greta concentrates on her hands in her lap. The silence is deafening.

IAN​  Ho[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]w long do I have?

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e corrects himself as he looks at Greta. 

IA[/FONT]N (CONT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]’D[FONT=&Verdana])​  We[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. How long do we have to decide?

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Th[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e sooner we operate, the better chance we have to limit the damage.

  EXT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE - BACKYARD - EVENING

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n works peacefully in his bird sanctuary, fixing one of the feeders. There is now an entire family living there. The original bird, now fully healed, chirps and lands on Ian's knee.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n continues to work diligently, smiling at the bird.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yes, my little warrior, keep fighting. 

  Th[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e bird happily chirps and flies away.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n reaches up to lift a large slab of wood. His face drastically contorts. Something isn't right. He looks at his arms but can't seem to control them. They spasm and the wood falls. It slams down onto him, knocking him and the wheelchair back. A loud thump is followed by a stifled chirp. 
IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N (CONT’D)​  (callin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]g out)
  Greta[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]!

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n lays helpless next to his toppled chair. Very still feathers peek out from under the chair.

  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE - KITCHEN - LATER

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a tends to Ian, who's better but tearful from the trauma. He loyally holds the dead bird in his lap. Greta wipes his face.

GRETA​  It’s getting worse. Isn’t it?
IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  I saved him, only to kill him. I'm such a fool.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a grabs Ian's chin and makes him look her in the eye.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u can do this. Its time.

  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. INTENSIVE CARE WARD - IAN JEFFRIES’ ROOM – DAY

  SUPERIMPOSE: “SIX MONTHS LATER"

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a slouches in a high-backed chair, and her head droops. She's dishevelled, and her pale face and red-rimmed eyes open and involuntarily drift shut. She hears a familiar clack and springs to attention. She winces inwardly.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Wher[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is he? Tell me where he is?

  ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A enters the room. Her erratic screaming contrasts her chic and poised persona. She rushes to Ian’s side to hug him. Then steps back a pace and covers her mouth with her palm. Her eyes are wide in disbelief.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  O[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]h my God, what have they done to my baby boy?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e wouldn’t breathe for himself after the operation. So, they left him attached to this.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a points an accusing finger towards a large ventilator machine where an array of plastic tubes ends up attached into Ian’s throat, who sleeps.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Fo[/FONT]r how long? Has he woken up? [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Oh[FONT=&Verdana], my God. Ian told me that this was supposed to be a 
  straightforwar[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]d operation. Dr Smythe called me. Why didn’t you call me?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Well[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Ian told me you were in Africa. And I thought it would best…

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Oh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], never mind. Where is this doctor? I need answers. Now.

  Isabell[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a leaves the room faster than she entered, without a sideways glance towards Greta. Greta is non-plussed by her behaviour and sighs deeply. She holds onto Ian’s hand, then grasps her hanging cross and begins to pray silently.

CUT TO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]:​ 
  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. CONSULTATION ROOM - DAY

  Isabell[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a stands over the seated professor. Her face is angry, and he looks intimidated.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Look[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Mrs. Jeffries. Unfortunately, this was always a possibility. When we removed the plate, his C3 vertebrae collapsed. I tried to put a stent in, but it wouldn’t hold, I’m sorry to say.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  English[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], doctor. What does that mean in plain English?

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  I am sorry. I apologise. But we must wait until Ian wakes up. It is impossible to measure his diaphragm function until he wakes up.

  Th[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e professor hesitates.

PROFESSO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT'D)​  However[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I should warn you. He might never be able to breathe for himself again. I’m sorry.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I see. And so, you should be.

  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e turns around before leaving.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  Oh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], and doctor. I suggest you change that silly tie. You look like a clown.

  Isabell[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a leaves the room. The professor watches her go with relief, tinged with guilt.

DISSOLVE TO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]:​  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, BEDROOM - DAY - SUPERIMPOSE: “ONE YEAR LATER”

  KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A, the carer assists Ian as he tries to sit up in bed.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  D[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o you need to suction?

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n breathes with the assistance of a portable black ventilator machine which is attached to a long, plastic white pipe that goes to a trachea tube in his neck. "NIPPY 3+" is written on it, and it makes a loud but regular whine and hiss as it pumps air into him.

IAN​  (with difficulty)
  Yea.
  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n nods sullenly.

  Katrin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a takes a suction tube and attaches a sterile connection from next to the bed. She receives another nod
  fro[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]m Ian. They work in unison as she removes the trachea tube and he tilts his head back. She inserts the suction tube and removes phlegm build-up from the back of his throat. The beeping alarm of the ventilator quiets as the trachea tube
  i[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s re-attached. The whine and hiss continue.

KATRINA​  Better?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Compare[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]d to a minute ago, yes. Compared to everyone else in the world?

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  (smiles[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  I think you're better than last week. I hope you have been doing the exercising?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Exercises[/FONT], Kat. Yes, every day. [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]It'[FONT=&Verdana]s a very fascinating regimen 
(MORE)​  o[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]f trying to lift my pinkie with my mind. And this is as good as it's going to get for me.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Ian. Do not say this. You have wife and friends who love you. And, mother. Although, I see Greta was crying this morning. What you said?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Gre[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t thinks. She said we should have a baby. She says being a father would give me a new-found purpose. 

  Katrin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a continues to adjust Ian's sitting position in bed.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  A baby! Yes, a baby. That is excellent idea. We need more laughing in this house. 

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Ah[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], so you're on the side of the insane. Well for us realists, things aren't so bright.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n turns his head away.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N (CONT’D)​  Yo[/FONT]u can say nice things like 'love' all you want, but at the end of the day, babies need a   [FONT=&Verdana](MORE)​  father. A father is there [/FONT]to teach a kid to ride a bike or how to through a rugby ball… That’s what a father does.[/FONT] [FONT=&Verdana]Tear[FONT=&Verdana]s run down Ian's face.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N (CONT’D)​  An[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]d I. I can't do any of that, Kat.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n looks at Katrina dejectedly. She stands with her hands on her hips. Lips pursed.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u are good man, Ian. A very kind man. But you're start to self-pity yourself. You need to stop feeling bad for yourself. 

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n looks down, somewhat humbled. Katrina realizes she was a bit harsh with the truth.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  Al[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]l right. Now start smiling or your friend is going to think I abuse you.

  Tha[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t gets a small smile out of both.

CUT TO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]:​ 
  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, STUDY – LATER

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n sits in front of his PC. He dictates into voice-activated software which allows him to control and write on the computer.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e seems uncertain, frowning and his eyes narrow at the outlined words that read “My Doubting Soul.” In the background, Greta sings.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n then hears the booming voice of PIETER. He hears the mix of the two people he loves most, and his face relaxes into a smile.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (O.S)​  Halo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]? Wee man? Hey, Wee, where are you?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is in his hovel, Piet.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (O.S)​  Jeez[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I guess he doesn’t want to see me. Hey?

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r enters the office. His smile is big and genuine. He crosses the study and rubs Ian on the head with his knuckles, chuckling.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Ther[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e he is. Howzit, man? What you up to? Still writing, huh? What you got here?

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r studies the words that Ian has written and the grin on his face fades.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  It’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s nothing, just a poem I have been dabbling with. Something I had to get off my chest. So, to speak.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Rea[/FONT]d[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]i[FONT=&Verdana]t to me, then.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  It’[/FONT]s nonsense, really. Go call [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Gret[FONT=&Verdana]a and we-

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Ian. Read it for me. Please.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n composes himself, then starts to read the poem. He is hesitant at first.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  I will no longer dip my head into your cassock, 
  t[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o sip this poison from your tannic cup. 
  Wher[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is God, you promised to guide me?

  Eac[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]h day I awake with sweat and shivers, 
  i[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n hope to cope my sadness and despair. 
  T[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o trust – not, judge his mysterious ways.

  I can no longer kneel and beg from your hassock, 
  t[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o eat the diarrhoea from your dirt-ridden fingernails. 
(MORE)​  Wher[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is God, you promised to guide me?

  A[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s he continues to read, he grows with anger and animation.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N (CONT’D)​  Frightene[/FONT]d and alone I stare into an abyss, [/FONT] dizz[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y and disorientated by what is to come.  [FONT=&Verdana]Onl[FONT=&Verdana]y dark possibilities, vacated, confront me  
  Still[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], here I sit, beneath your black collar, 
  spittin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]g venom, with demands you cannot riposte. 
  Wher[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is God, you promised to guide us?

  Fo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r my body and soul are twice battered black, 
  yet[/FONT]m[FONT=&Verdana]y burden remains resolutely intact. 
  T[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o doubt God, you say who loves me

  The[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y are both silent.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Jeez[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Wee Man. That’s some deep, dark shit. Fun way to start off the visit.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e chuckles but looks at his friend, concerned.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Ar[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e you good? You okay?

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n nods and offers a shy smile, the words catching in his throat.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  I told you. It’s nothing. Really. Just, you know? I can't stop being angry.

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r smiles a little, ponders the situation, and then laughs heartily and releases the tension.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Ya[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], well. I don't blame you. You have lots of things to be angry about. 
  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e takes Ian’s microphone off his head and looks him in the eyes.
PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Bu[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t the thing is, the anger doesn't get you anything. I miss you mate. You used to be the one to rally us all. No one quits under Ian!

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r ruffles Ian's hair, who instinctively shirks back. He looks up and catches Pieter's eyes. Understanding. They laugh together.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Com[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e on, boet. Let’s get you out
(MORE)​  o[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]f here. I think a few cold beers are called for. Hey?

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r clumsily drives Ian’s electric-powered wheelchair out the room, banging on everything in sight. Now they both roll with laughter. 
  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE, DINING ROOM – LATER

  Ian[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Pieter and Greta sit around the dining room table, all somewhat drunk. Empty wine bottles and a spread of half-eaten bowls of food cover the table.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Greta[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], you always feed me too much. Thank you.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Tel[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]l me about it. Look at my gut.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Nobod[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y forcing you to eat it.

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r chuckles and raises his glass before finishing the contents. He smacks his lips and pats his stomach.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  You’r[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e a lucky guy, boet. She can be my wife any day. I tell you.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Wh[/FONT]o[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]want[FONT=&Verdana]s me as their wife?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Hij[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a de puta, Ian. She doesn’t even knock. I told you, tell her not to come today.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Sorr[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y Gret, but you know she schedules her Saturday for me.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  I know now why yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u don't want a baby, it’s because you've never stop to being one.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a stands up angrily as Isabella enters the room. It is clear she has been drinking.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Hello[/FONT], everybody. Is that Pieter [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Pipe[FONT=&Verdana]r I see over there? Well hello, handsome.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Mrs[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Jeffries, nice to see you.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Havin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]g a party? Without me?

  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e kisses the men and ignores Greta.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Sorry[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Mum, this was supposed to be a small lunch. I didn’t expect you till later. I would have invited you, but–

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u don’t always have to apologise, Ian.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a stomps out of the room.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  What’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s her problem? She is always so tetchy.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]w Mum. We agreed. You guys were going to be nice. Okay?

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r gets a decanter and pours a large glass.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Her[/FONT]e[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]yo[FONT=&Verdana]u go, Mrs. J.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e acts like I should be making an appointment to see my own boy.

  Isabell[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a casts a disapproving eye across the table. She sips her drink, then smiles mischievously to Pieter.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  D[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]o you know Pieter, that I could have been Miss Scotland if I hadn’t been pregnant with this boy? Look at him? So handsome. My baby. My beautiful baby boy.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a returns and makes space for dessert.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Tiramisu[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], for everybody. My mama’s recipe. Eh Viola.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  W[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e usually clean the table before dessert, Ian.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Sto[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]p it, mum.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a serves a large portion, her face grim.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Pieter[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], help yourself. Ian, is this enough? Would you like some Amarula on top? 
ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Greta[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Should you be giving him so much sugar? You know his doctor said he should count his calories.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Well[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], at least I give him things that he enjoys.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Wha[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t do you mean? He got the 
(MORE)​  bes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t of everything from me before especially when he was normal.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], and he is right here. Thank you very much. And I am normal and not a bloody baby anymore… I do have a brain to make my own mind up. Yes, Greta, put some.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  Greta[/FONT],[/FONT] this is[FONT=&Verdana]delicious[FONT=&Verdana].

  Isabell[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a pokes a finger into the cake and tastes it. Her face is dramatic like she has been poisoned.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yuck[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], way too much sugar.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Vaffanculo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]… Ian, I can’t take this. The same every week, every month. Every year.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a bangs the plate onto the table. Jabs a finger towards
  Isabella[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana].

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  Conyo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. This bitch of a mother has no respect. For me or you.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Easy[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Gret. She was only poking fun. You know that she is always-

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. No more. She comes to visit you far and few between. Always drunk and always it’s me, me, me. Followed by complaint after complaint.

Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e smashes the plate against the wall, her eyes wild.​ 
GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (CONT’D)​  It’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s enough… I can’t take any more.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Well[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I never. Ian you should not let her speak to me like that. Disgusting, I can never understand what you see in her. She is-

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  (shouts[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is right. Mum. She is right. Look, I think you should go.

ISABELL[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  But-

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Mother. No buts… You need to leave. Now.

PIETER​  Ya[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], come, Mrs. Jeffries. I think we need to give these guys some space. What you say I take you on a date, hey? It’s been a while since I’ve dated such a lekker-looking chick. Come on? What do you say?

IAN​  Cheers[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Piet. Sorry about all this.

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r takes Isabella away. She is crying. Ian and Greta are left alone in silence. Greta starts to clean up the mess. She cries.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N(CONT’D)​  Greta[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Leave it. I will ask Katrina to help. Gret, what’s wrong? This is not like you? Sit, please. What’s wrong, Darling?

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a takes her time. Eventually, the tears stop, and she sits next to Ian.

GRETA​  I don’t know if I can stay here no more, Ian.

IAN​  What[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]? Greta. Don’t talk nonsense-

GRETA​  It’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s not nonsense. I mean it. You have changed. We have changed. We want different things. You and me.

IAN​  I have been dealing with a lot, Gret-

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Oh[/FONT],[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]an[FONT=&Verdana]d I haven’t?

IAN​  Sorry[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Of course, you have. But it has been so hard. I have lost everything.

GRETA​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u still have me, Ian. And everything is always about what you've lost and how you have nothing. That makes me feel like nothing.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I’m sorry.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  I can't. I know our situation [/FONT]is shit[FONT=&Verdana]. I know YOUR situation is shit. But we have to move on at some point. Make the best of it.
(MORE)​  You'v[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e totally stopped trying. And your poems. You hate everything now.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  (angry[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  Tha[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t is supposed to be private.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Nothin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]g is private in marriage, Ian. Why you don’t come to mass with me? The Padre will help you. Help us.

  Ian’[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s face twists like he has bitten into a lemon.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  (hesitantly[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], Greta. I believe God doesn't want anything to do with me anymore. And maybe, just maybe the devil isn't finished.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Le[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t me show you something.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n pauses.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  What[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]? I don't-

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Stop[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. You don't even know what it is and you're already negating it.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n realizes she's right.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  You'r[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e right.

  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e starts to drive him out towards the backyard.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N (CONT’D)​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Stop. You know I can't.
GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u haven't been out here in almost a year. You need to start facing your fears. One by one. I think you'll be very surprised by this.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n opens his mouth in protest, but then closes it and lets himself driven out. 

  EXT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. IAN AND GRETA'S HOUSE - BACKYARD - CONTINUOUS

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a wheels him into the sanctuary. It has been completely fixed up. An entire family of birds hop around chirping happily.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  See[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. They moved on. It's possible.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e looks at the happy bird family in wonder. His thoughts start to drift away.

DISSOLVE TO[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]:​  INT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. OFFICE - DAY

  SUPERIMPOSE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]: “TWO YEARS LATER”

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n sits in front of his PC. He considers the words he has written, his face stern and severe. He says the words “The End,” and they appear on screen. His shoulders relax, and he closes his eyes.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Kat[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], are you there?

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Yes[/FONT],[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]coming[FONT=&Verdana]. One moment. Is everything okay?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. I think I’m finished here. Can you take me outside now?

  Katrin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a enters the room, breathless. She is dressed in a short, flowery summer outfit. She looks stressed.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yo[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]u will give me a heart attack today, Ian.

  EXT[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. GARDEN - DAY – MOMENTS LATER

  Th[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e sunshine is glorious, and the sky is blue, without clouds.

  Katrin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a pushes Ian into a shaded gazebo next to and overlooking a barbecue area. The surrounding garden is green with many flowering plants.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  I[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s this good? Not too much sun?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Perfect[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Thank you. Oh, and Katrina. Thank you for everything. You’re a star.

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  (smiles[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  I am going to bring the food then we can get this barbecue started.

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n watches Katrina go back into the house. A tear slides down his cheek.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Katrina[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], have you helped Ian out of his office?

KATRIN[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Yes[/FONT].[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]H[FONT=&Verdana]e is waiting outside.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (O.S)​  Okay[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], I won’t be long.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a appears, looking radiant. She pushes a colourful pram with a beautiful, chubby baby girl.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Ther[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e they are, my beautiful girls.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Oh yeah[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], what’s this? Have you been crying?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Jus[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]t happy tears. I’m just. You know?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], well maybe young Isabella can sit here next to Papa and cheer him.

  Gret[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a disconnects the top of the pram and places the baby on the table so that father and daughter are face-to-face. Ian looks at the baby for a while, smiling with content.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Hello[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], my beautiful girl. How are you this wonderful day? Is that so? You don’t say. Just as mouthy as your grandmother.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (O.S)​  Howzit[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. Where is he?

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  (talkin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]g to baby Isabella)
  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e is right here. Yes. Yes, he is, right here.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  We[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e Man. Oh, you’re all here. Howzit, Greta.

  H[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e gives Greta a kiss before leaning over the baby.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  Hey[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], hello my beauty. Don’t you start hanging around dirty old men like this one?

  Piete[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]r rubs his knuckles on Ian’s head. Laughs. Then gives him a kiss on the cheek and a gentle hug.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R (CONT’D)​  So[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], is your mum coming?

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A​  No[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]. No, not today. I phoned her to say you boys wanted a private get together.
  (laughs[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana])
  Sh[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]e said she had a date anyway and couldn’t make it… God bless that man!

  Thi[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]s sets everyone into laughter.

PIETE[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]R​  So[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], shall I get this party started? Where is the charcoal? Hey you Katrina! Come on man. Let’s get some cold beers out here.

  Katrin[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]a playfully punches Pieter, and he engulfs her in a bear hug. Greta comes next to Ian and Isabella and puts her arm around his shoulders. She leans down and kisses him softly.

GRET[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]A (whispers)​  Happy[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]?

  Ia[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]n thinks for a moment. Looks around at the people he loves and nods. A big smile on his face.

IA[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]N​  Yes[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana], my love. Very happy. Now kiss me properly.

  The[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]y kiss each other with tenderness as Isabella watches on, oblivious to everything that is surrounding her.
    FADE OUT.

  END.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 14, 2018)

I must say I like this a lot. I am not much of a critiquer, I will admit that. I do remember the poem, you workshopped it earlier 
Do you have any real plans to get this filmed? To send it in?


----------



## Pulse (Mar 17, 2020)

Gerdun

This works for me.  I like the way you illustrate an expectation to be 'normal'.

The interception of music works, especially the song you have chosen.  I would increase the sound effects (but I realise this might irritate an audience), especially the ventilator, which must be needed continuously and could play up at awkward times.  Since the characters make jokes a lot of the time, you could play on the word 'vent'.  It may be a sick joke, but I feel on one level the script is dealing with how incapacity can influence temperament. 

It's a tiny point; in French, it would be 'et voil*à*' unless you intend Greta's pronunciation to be second-hand.

I like the inheritance of the name along with the unlikelihood of needing a rugby ball.


----------



## Frederick Brown (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi Gerdun,

Your story has good content, but it needs quite a bit of polish.  I have used Trebly for scripts and it is completely free.  Celtx is easier to master than Trebly but is limited in terms of you can only do 3 scripts for free.  Once you get used to reading correct format it is really tough to fully appreciate a script outside of the format.

The dialogue can be tightened up in some places.  Screen dialogue should not be like actual dialogue.  Your doctor frequently opens with "Well", which may have verisimilitude but does nothing to actually contribute to the conversation.  I would look at every part of every sentence and try to comb out the excess.  It is a tedious process but absolutely necessary if you are writing to be sold or produced.

Best luck going forward


----------

